# Noob help w pickin out parts tryin to order this week



## Rob3980 (Mar 24, 2012)

Im a noob to the Gto world so I know next to nothing about the car. But I just got my 05 today and it already has exhaust so I'm looking to upgrade some internal parts I'm looking at doing cam , roller , rocker , chain , intake, and a tuner I'm not sure what companies to go to for these parts and which ones I should get. Luckily my buddy is a mechanic and in installing me for me. But any and all help would be appreciated and if there is anything else I should replace in the top half of the engine while it's apart please let me know. Thanks fellas


----------



## 06BLACKGTO64 (Oct 30, 2010)

Try and search the forum, it all depends on what you want out of the car. for cams, the NSSP is popular, search Texas speed for others...for intake the Over the Radiator Cold Air Intake (OTRCAI) design is Liked most, try Vararam or SvedeSpeed... for the valvetrain internals that all depends on what heads and cam you choose..GoodLuck:cheers


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Depending on where you live and if you have inspections long tube headers are usually the first power mod as all of the others benefit from them. As stated the goals for the car must be decided first and the parts selected to work together instead of trying to find the "best" individual ones.


----------



## Roeville (Mar 1, 2012)

If all you currently have is an exhaust, I would definitely do long tube headers and cold air intake and maybe a tune if you can swing it. I would avoid the canned tuners personally, some like them, but I would prefer a full dyno tune over those any day.

As far as which cold air intake, you'll get 1000 different opinions on this one. Me personally I have the Vararam and I like it a lot. Sveede's OTRCAI is also a real nice design and a lot of people love it. Those would be my top 2, but if you ask five other people you may get five different opinions.

In regards to the cam, my personal preference before doing a cam would be to go full exhaust (headers and catback) and then either port and polish your heads and intake manifold or do an upgrade. Bang for buck I would get some LS3 heads and intake manifold and port and polish those then pick up yourself a compatible cam kit. You'll need a tune after the heads and intake manifold and then a retune after the cam kit, or you can slap them on all at once and tune it once. 

That's how I would start.

You'll also want to upgrade your suspension, I would also reccomend a new shifter, either the GMM ripshifter or Proxes MGW-P both well liked and reviewed by those that have them. I would steer clear of any others personally.

Just my two cents.


----------

